# Programm zum Zusammenschneiden von vielen MP3s



## Gr3g (30. März 2007)

Hi,

Habe Internet Radio aufgenommen und suche nun verzweifelt nach einem Programm mit dem  viele MP3's (so etwa 500) mit einer Länge von zwischen 10 sec und 5 Minuten zu einem einzigen langen Stück zusammenschneiden kann.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Antworten!

Gruß

Gr3g


----------



## chmee (30. März 2007)

Wenn es vollautomatisiert laufen soll - sprich Du gibst eine Crossfadezeit für alle Übergänge an - kann Winamp Dir behilflich sein. 

1. Die Playlist erstellen - in Reihenfolge bringen
2. Crossfadezeit einstellen Siehe Bild 1
3. Shuffle und Repeat ausschalten
4. Diskwriter-Plugin anschalten und konfigurieren. Siehe Bild 2

Am Ende hast Du dann ein sehr grosses WAV. Vielleicht solltest Du es in mehreren Etappen machen. 

Ist zumindest ein kostenlose Möglichkeit. mfg chmee


----------

